# white ink distortion



## Donavanhenderson (Jul 12, 2017)

I have an Epson artisan 1430. I print my white layer on shirt one, looks great. I print my color on shirt one, looks great. when I load shirt two, if I do not clean my print head 4 or 5 times my black ink comes through with my white until about half way down the print it releases a black glob on my shirt..


----------

